# Symantecs pcAnywhere Source Code Published



## Firebreather (Jul 8, 2011)

> Back in 2006 hackers managed to download source codes of Symantec software after successfully gaining access to Symantecs infrastructure. The hackers managed to obtain Norton Antivirus Corporate Edition, Norton Utilities, Norton GoBack, pcAnywhere and Norton Internet Security source codes during the operation.
> 
> The incident came to light only recently, when hackers started to upload code sneak peeks and information to the Internet.


More here.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

There is also doubt about whether it is Symantec or the investigating authorities that offered to pay $50,000 to keep the AV source out of the public domain.
Personally I would now no longer trust Symantec with ANYTHING having kept the leak quiet for that length of time.
Oh and just because the source is not going public, it doesn't mean it hasn't gone elsewhere. And the later products will still use a lot of the old coding.


----------

